# Wiring on jinma



## Berneyoldblue

I need wiring diagram for 2002 Homier Jinma Farmpro 2425 with a Y385 engine


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Berney, welcome to the tractor forum.

I doubt that you can find a wiring diagram or a service/repair manual. Chinese tractors are sold here with very little technical support. 

Tell us what your problem is and often times we can relate to experience with our own tractors and help you out a bit.


----------



## Berneyoldblue

I have connectors that have gotten hot under dash .I was taking out fuel tank to repair leak and unplugged wires and don't remember where they plug back in. This is a previously owned tractor and i didn't know that wiring had gotten hot . I knew that combination hour, rpm etc. gauge was not working . Now i know why!Just recently work light on back stopped working ! I want to get all working if possible.I was hoping to get a wiring diagram of all instruments under dash.They are not an assembly but individual gauges. HELP!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## Berneyoldblue

My bad this is a Homier Jinma Farm Pro 2002 model tractor


----------



## HarveyW

Hi Berney,

Do an internet search for Farm Pro Tractor 2420 Repair Manual - Executive Leadership Systems

Let us know if this is a legitimate deal. I would ask them if the download included a wiring diagram. 

Be prepared to do a quick alt/control/delete if its a scam. Go to program manager and shut it down to escape.


----------



## Berneyoldblue

Not a scam but will not let me do anything without credit card info . Thanks anyway


----------



## pogobill

Thanks to Affordable over at TBN, I found this. I don't know if they'll help.


----------



## Berneyoldblue

I already have this but I sure thank you ! I have extra wires at hour,rpm and signal lights indicators all in one gauge. I am thinking previous owner(s)have all screwed up!!!!


----------



## sixbales

How much are they wanting for the download?


----------



## Berneyoldblue

sixbales said:


> How much are they wanting for the download?


Don't know I left site without checking


----------



## rptfromme

Have you found your info yet?


----------



## Jimhbrt

Berneyoldblue said:


> I need wiring diagram for 2002 Homier Jinma Farmpro 2425 with a Y385 engine


I copied mine from C and G tractor supplies they have most prints in a help section there on the web page


----------



## David McCallum

Here is the original parts list and diagram for the wiring system.



















.


----------

